# Running a K 4 and a G 5 PRR



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

We made it a all Penn Steamup today Check it out,What a great Day


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob,
Very nice. Thanks for posting. Who is the mfgr of the heavyweight cars?
Noel


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Noel,They are Aristo,But I did a lot of cutting on them to look good in 1/32


----------

